# Dover- Dunkirk



## Roccothecamper (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi everyone.. We are about to go on our first France trip next Friday sailing to Dunkirk in the evening. We are a bit nervous about staying on the continent for the first time, so if you are of that way and don't mind babysitting, let us know


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nothing to be nervous about. Driving is a piece of cake compared to the UK, especially the trip down to dover!

Plenty of good Aires to stay at. A couple I think around Dunkirk and nearby and over 6000 in France alone.

If you can give us some idea where you are heading then we might be able to point you in the direction of some good stops. From the recent threads plenty of people are heading that way so you wont be alone.

If its safety your worried about then your leaving one of Europes least safe countrys for one of the safest ones so don't worry!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Roccothecamper said:


> Hi everyone.. We are about to go on our first France trip next Friday sailing to Dunkirk in the evening. We are a bit nervous about staying on the continent for the first time, so if you are of that way and don't mind babysitting, let us know


For your evening sailing add 3.5 hours to the departure time which gives you the approximate time you will get off the ferry.

You don't want to be driving far to your first overnight so stay overnight on the ferry carpark where you will have a good night's sleep to start your first full day in France.

Leaving the ferry follow the other vehicles and at the first roundabout continue almost completely around it and turn in as though going back to book in for your return ferry.
In 200m keep right to the carpark and pick a spot among the others you'll see there.
We use this for 3 return journeys per year without problems

Parking is allowed for a maximum of 15 days :wink:

Enjoy your holiday. We are due over again on 9 June.


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

We are a week behind you. Off to Ripoll in Spain for an Enduro event on the bikes. Our first overseas trip in the van and really looking forward to it. 

We plan to stop in the Calais Aeries for the first night then just meander down through France to the med and Andorra before we cross into Spain for Ripoll. 

Should be a great trip!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We're a day before you, sorry, and going by tunnel.

As Barry says, driving on the continent is a doddle compared with the congested roads in the Uk. A sat nav will help, but carry decent maps as well.

Don't forget phrase books if you're not confident about speaking the language. Shopping in supermarkets means you don't need to be fluent, but it's very useful (and appreciated) to be able to say "Please", "Thank you" "Good morning" etc.

I would suggest if it's your first time, you should perhaps use sites rather than Aires, at least for the first couple of nights, so you don't have to work out tokens for electricity and such. And don't forget to take a 2 pin adaptor for the end of your cable, you may need it. Many sites also have wifi, so if you need any help, you can always ask on this forum.

Enjoy yourselves! You'll find Europe very relaxing after our rather stressful little island, just go with the flow


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi We are going on the same route late Sat night and will be loitering around calais aire (seafront or marina) until mid Mon.Look out for a Hymer 694 SL reg ending AWJ If you want to know anything just knock and ask.will be delighted to help.We were in your position 15 years ago.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Gosh you're very brave! Haven't you read all those tales of people being gassed and robbed? Vans stripped and people left for dead by Jonny Foreigner? Your whole life ruined by wanting to see France. Let me tell you it's not worth going. Rubbish food, stale bread, very expensive shopping, sites charging thousands for a rough grass strip to park on.

No sir, do the sensible thing and stay at home. Well when I say"home", why not come here and "baby sit" my in laws and we'll go to France for you. No risk to you, you can save the kings ransom it will cost you, you'll feel good about looking after the maniacs and infirm.

Just think while you're here we'll be risking life & limb, paying out a fortune and not enjoying ourselves one bit.

So come on! Do the sensible thing, you know you want to!! :lol:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

HELLO PEOPLE !!!!!

The OP has clearly stated they are going from Dover to DUNKIRK so stop telling them about using the CALAIS aire !!! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Dont worry about France its the MOST motorhome friendly country in the world. 

A good investment (if you have time to get it) is the ACSI book. It gives you access to 1000's of campsites for a max of 16 euro's a night (inc 'leccy and showers) Do a Google search for further details. If you are going out of season its a no brainer!!

You WILL have a fabulous time.


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

We've just come back, using Dover to Dunkirk. We bought a Snooper SATNAV last year with all the ACSI and Camperstop information on it. Camperstop lists sites, Aires, all sorts - we used it everyday to find places to stay.

Don't worry too much, there are lots of places to stay, the French were lovely, we used the free Autoroutes and D roads - arrow straight for long periods, then a bend, then another straight - easy driving. Worst bit was slowing down to 50 km/h for all the villages, but most are very pretty.


----------



## Roccothecamper (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks so much for all the encouragement ! We are going to visit Paris, to say hello to an old friend and then going to eurodisney for a couple of days and then may be a few days in the Loire valley. We have been told about buois du boulogne, but if any one knows of a better place let us know. We had contemplated just using the euro Disney car park and then training it in to the centre but we are unsure what would be easier or cheaper.... Suggestions please? 

Sairah x


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

First time sur le continont and you are going to PARIS,  
Nothing I can tell you then, have a great trip.
Norman.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

We used the camping at Bois de Boulogne, and it worked well for us. There is a shuttle bus runs up to the Metro - I forget the name of the station, but if you google it I'm sure it tells you. 

My only tip would be to make a note of the exit by which you enter the station - It is under a massive roundabout and there are about 8 entrances - we were disorientated when we got back and walked around the underground walkways for about 20 mins before we found the right exit! 

But it's a great way to get to see Paris - there are lots of people who will help you with anything you don't know (wherever you go), so enjoy. Like everyone else, we knew next to nothing when we started (5 years ago). Now (next Wednesday) we are off touring Northern Europe for 3 months and are confident we are prepared for this trip through 10 countries.


----------



## Roccothecamper (Jan 8, 2013)

Do you kow how much it costs to use the metro to Paris? And was the site easy to get to and can you use the ACSI card?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Two aires we have stayed at once in France one at Cassel and one at Hondschoote. These are both with in easy reach of Dunkirk. If you are heading for Dunkirk then probably the best port if you are going to be traveling along the northern border with Belgium and Luxemburg and Germany?
We like this route to get to south of France via Grasse. Some lovely aires between Strasbourg and Bourg en Bresse in the Alsace/Lorraine region.
If you are going to turn towards Paris then Cassel is still an option or there is one at Eperlecques which is further south in the direction of Paris. There is a campsite which is very busy called Bois de Boulogne which is very well placed to visit Paris.

Bois de Boulogne

This place which is east of Paris has a bus that runs from the site to Paris in high season.

La croix du Vieux Point
It allows you to use camping cheques in low season which should spark a raft of replies telling you the advantages of Camping Cheques or ACSI book campsites for low season Continental Touring!
Steve


----------



## Lori15 (Sep 18, 2012)

*Maison Laffitte*

Maison Laffitte has a nice campsite - we stayed there a few nights and caught the train into Paris centre - (about 15 mins as I recall) and dead easy.

Enjoy
L


----------



## Roccothecamper (Jan 8, 2013)

We have found camping des dunes, 5 minutes away from the the port at Dunkirk. 11 euro for our campervan and hopefully a good nights sleep! For Paris we'll use buois du bologne... 30 euro a night... I'll let you know how it goes, thanks guys!!


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Roccothecamper said:


> Do you kow how much it costs to use the metro to Paris? And was the site easy to get to and can you use the ACSI card?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


I don't remember the cost of the shuttle bus which takes you to the Metro, so it couldn't have been anything out of the ordinary. Ditto the Metro itself, but IIRC you can buy a book of [10?] tickets which give better value - you use one each time you do a trip, so good for hopping on and off the Metro to see different sights. No need to buy a book for each person, so long as, of course, each person uses a ticket each time. As in many European cities, you must 'validate the ticket in the machine BEFORE you get on (or with buses, as soon as you get on the bus) - all pretty straightforward when you see what others are doing.

While in Paris watch out for the 'ring' scam. Someone comes up to you holding out a 'gold' ring saying they have found your ring - don't take it out of their hand - if you do they will ask you for money for it. Just tell they to 'go away' in no uncertain terms - tey will!!(you can be fairly liberal with the words, as most people won't understand what you said - but your tone will say it all!).

I won't make any comment about the type of people who do this, as I do not want to make unsubstantiated allegations, just suffice to say you will know them when you see them. We nearly got drawn in once, but after that they 'went away' as requested!! We were there two years ago, and it was still being discussed on a travel programme only a few days ago - the French Police just watch and do nothing


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

autostratus said:


> Roccothecamper said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone.. We are about to go on our first France trip next Friday sailing to Dunkirk in the evening. We are a bit nervous about staying on the continent for the first time, so if you are of that way and don't mind babysitting, let us know
> ...


Just a note to add regarding getting to the car park at the ferry terminal. When leaving the ferry try to make sure you get into the LEFT hand lane or you will miss the first roundabout and have to go a fair way down the road before you can get back.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

charlieivan said:


> autostratus said:
> 
> 
> > Roccothecamper said:
> ...


Thank you for that reminder.
Although we've used that car park a number of times I still got into the wrong lane last autumn and had to go down to the next roundabout to get back.  
It's easily done.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

First trip to France, relax and take a good sense of humour with you. We do not make many preparations other than tunnel crossings. The weather forcast dictates which direction we take after that.
As others have said, it is easier in France than you would think.
Don`t try to drive too far in a day unless you want to reach a destination for a set time. We use aires and motorway stops overnight but not too often. Lady p likes the "security" and conveniances on sites. When looking to park in towns etc look for the brown Camping car signs.
We are out 31May and hope the weather improves over there.
Have a great trip 
Dave p


----------



## Roccothecamper (Jan 8, 2013)

Im assuming that taking the bikes when we are planning to visit Paris and eurodisney would be a waste... However bois de bologne does look like an inviting place to use the bikes!


----------



## Roccothecamper (Jan 8, 2013)

We arrived late at the port due to traffic and an accident. We ended up taking the Dover Calais for no extra price! We stayed on the aire on Calais beach... A but loud but we were with at least 20 vans beside us ! The Disney Aire is ok but I think after our first night we'll camp somewhere close. I'd prefer a bit of green to look at


----------

